# Westernport Bay- Sat 10/2



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Am planning a trip onto Westernport Sat 10th targeting Mulloway and Gummy shark. Will be an early start with the high tide being 6.45 am. Launch around 4.30 am. To avoid the mud would have to be off the water by 10.00am at the latest. Another plan would be to stay in place and fish the low as well, which is at 1.00pm. Then would have to stay out till around 4.00 pm to miss the mud. A rather long day but there is plenty of good water out there. Also the mud isn`t toxic just messy. I have tackled it before, thats why I try to avoid it!! Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Steve, I'm on a fishy morning Sat and keen to check out Westernport action...but I can't see my lazy arse arriving for a 4.30am leave (bit of a drive on top of about an hour and a half of usual get go). Please keep posting ya trips though, and when the tides are a bit more favourable I'm keen. Good luck with gums and soap :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No go Sunday morning for me, love to, but I've got commitments, let alone the rediculousnessness of 4:30am.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

If I can get out fishing on St morning I'll be jumping on the Poddy salmon bandwagon over at Point Cook this time (the 4.30 start isn't a concern, just that I am haven't fished Pt Cook before).

However I echo Poddy's comment about keeping on offering invites for your trips. Good luck (Brendon Wing style).


----------

